# Partagas Serie D



## Wildman9907

nevermind


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Love Em! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

So the thread shouldn't be a total waste.:vs_laugh:
I am burning one right now in the office.:vs_cool:


----------



## Mark in wi

I have a question about them. How does the Serie D compare to the Corona Senior?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mark in wi said:


> I have a question about them. How does the Serie D compare to the Corona Senior?


The Serie D is Elegant.
The Coronas Senior is a good budget smoke.
But then again many would beg to differ.
But please keep in mind.
I am the original Party Whore!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

I bought a box!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Wish I could find some well preserved 13's or 14's.
Just ain't what they used to be. Or maybe those were just good years.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Wish I could find some well preserved 13's or 14's.
> Just ain't what they used to be. Or maybe those were just good years.


IMHO 13 and 15 were the last really great years for Cuban Tobacco period.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Does a P2 count :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ranger0282

I still have 2 left.....saving them for when we move..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Ranger0282 GOD how i hate moving:vs_mad:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @Ranger0282 GOD how i hate moving:vs_mad:


Where you moving to?
for a thread that the OP posted "nevermind" it's still ALIVE! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Where you moving to?
> for a thread that the OP posted "nevermind" it's still ALIVE! :vs_laugh:


I am not moving silly Ranger is. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Might have to dig out a serie 4 tonight just to keep up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Might have to dig out a serie 4 tonight just to keep up.


:grin2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Hahaha....Larry Moe and Curly!
A trio of my favorite all time characters. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Classic like a Serie D :wink2:


----------



## Wildman9907

Haha this is prolly my most responded to thread lol. I cant even remember what I originally asked or posted


----------



## Wildman9907

TonyBrooklyn said:


> IMHO 13 and 15 were the last really great years for Cuban Tobacco period.:vs_cool:


don't say that, it disappoints people who only started in 17 haha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

I wept when I smoked my last E2.
That was just a box of perfection. And I can't find a box of 25, now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> I wept when I smoked my last E2.
> That was just a box of perfection. And I can't find a box of 25, now.


They pop in from time to time keep looking don't despair.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Oops there it is! 
No you didn't!
Wanna bet! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

From your resident Party Whore! :vs_laugh:
Just maxin and relaxin.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GOOD MORNING! :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Does any Partagas count.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildman9907 said:


> nevermind


:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Add these to your list they are exquisite.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Do #2's count. :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::wink2::grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## ptpablo

I see some things haven't changed you Party whore!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ptpablo said:


> I see some things haven't changed you Party whore!!!!!


And some things never will!:vs_laugh:
Very glad to see you!:wink2:
Glad you dropped in not to many of us old timers left. :vs_cool:
GOD BLESS you and yours.
Don't be a stranger i miss ya.
I was thinking of you the other day.
Going through some pictures Peace my brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

From 2014 or 2016 I believe.
Thank You @Rondo!
It was finger lickin good!:vs_cool:


----------

